# Maglite reflector



## NelsonFlashlites (May 23, 2005)

I'm new to CPF, but not to flashlights. 

I was wondering if any of you know of a good place to get some orange peel style reflectors for my D-cell Maglites?


----------



## rscanady (May 23, 2005)

Lightedge.com currently has the Aluminum in LOP, MOP, and HOP.
Get'em while theyre hot, hotwire that is!

Ryan


----------



## wquiles (May 23, 2005)

totem,

Welcome to the forums /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

And the site is actually www.Light-Edge.com /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## Ledean (May 23, 2005)

Totem ,
Welcome to CPF.


----------



## mbely2 (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for this link! 
I am also looking for aluminum reflector for Mag.
And since Light-Edge offering three different types: HOP, LOP and MOP, I got a problem: which one to choose 

Can anybody tell what will be difference in Mag performance with Light, Medium an Heavy Orange Peel Reflector?

Thank you in advance!

Mark


----------



## Makarov (May 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mbely2 said:*
Can anybody tell what will be difference in Mag performance with Light, Medium an Heavy Orange Peel Reflector?
Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second that Q. 
I got a MC that I'm going to mod with a WA1160 and a Borofloat-lens(incoming from Flashlightlens any day now), and was thinking about getting a new reflector as well.
Will it help me, ie better throw or flood, or is it just for weaker lights?


----------



## litho123 (May 26, 2005)

The Orange Peel is a very subjective thing.

Modamag stated the following:
----------
"The reflector coating determines the beam profile. The heavier the orange peel coating the smoother (more difuse) the beam will become. While it is more appealing it reduces the throw. 
*Spot/Throw* to *Difuse/Flood *
. Smooth - LOP - MOP - HOP . 
----------

Historically, I can tell you that the GB orders of '03 and '04 have shown the following purchase trend:

The most popular: MOP (45-50%)
2nd most popular: LOP (30-35%)
SMOOTH and HOP have similar sales % with about 10% - 15% for each.

I like the OP coatings as it removes the "uglies" that the standard Mag reflector produces. 

Buy them all and see for yourself!


----------



## mbely2 (May 26, 2005)

Thank you, litho 123, for making it clear with Orange Peel! I think I will go for MOP.
Now have to decide which glass to choose for my 4D Mag : Borofloat or UCL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## litho123 (May 26, 2005)

Where were my manners in my last post?
Welcome to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif mbely2, Makarov, and Totem!

To answer your Q: Borofloat vs. UCL?
Ahem...Standing a Mag85 and Mag66 flashlight on end and using it to light a room may not be the best use of a flashlight...It took a while (over 5 minutes?) to do this...but /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I've cracked a couple of UCL's due to the heat generated by the superbulbs when left on for prolonged periods of time but have yet to crack a Borofloat lens from the heat. 

That being said...
In normal use the UCL should do just fine. Air circulates around the lens when one moves about with the light. I've only cracked them when used as described above which is not a normal flashlight activity. For added insurance, the Borofloat are a tad more durable.


----------



## mbely2 (May 26, 2005)

Thank you, litho123! 
Going to order lense and reflector right away /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Mark


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 26, 2005)

anybody know how to do a homemade OP?


----------



## jdriller (May 26, 2005)

Search "sputtering". This method should not be used with hot-wires unless you have heat-resistant Krylon. Works great with led's.


----------

